# Practice Partner In Dundas Area



## steve60ca (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm lookin' for a "practice partner" or band in the Dundas (The town, not the street) area. Thirty plus years playin'. I like to play towards the prog rock direction.

I have the space.


----------

